# My Three Reds!



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

They are all so beautiful. Love their deep red coloring. I am partial to standards, obviously, but your mini is just gorgeous! Love his (?) face!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

OH MY GOSH! Wonderful! Beautiful! Bet you love walking these three together! You must get lots of looks!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow! How wonderful to have one of each! They are just stunning! I'd love to see pics of everyone playing together!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I had to blink twice to make sure I wasn't seeing things! All three varieties of red poodles, you are so _lucky, lucky, lucky! _They are_ really_ lovely! In my book, you're living a poodle-lovers dream come true. They must be endless fun, and I know when you're out together people must stop in their tracks and stare--what a sight! I'd love to know their names and ages and hear about how they get along with one another, they look like a very happy trio to me!:dancing2:


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Oh boy! 

Me, bein' a professional 'tease', would have some fun with a trio like that. I'd be walking them one at a time . . . past the same person!! :evil: lol

They'd think I had The Incredible Shrinking Dog.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh wow! Bindi's really kept her pigment! Beautiful group!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Gives a new meaning to the phrase, "I'm seeing red."


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh Jean they are all so BEAUTIFUL!! What a wonderful keepsake photo!!

Of course you know I am a bit partial to the Beautiful Bindi!!! So is Finnegan!!!

:adore::adore::adore:


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm normally not incredibly partial to reds but you have a fantastic group there! Your standard is absolutely gorgeous.  Beautiful dogs!


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Fabulous picture! They are all lovely, I love them all in their poodle cuts it is amazing how closely their colours match. I wonder if your little beauty realizes he/she? is much smaller than the others.


----------



## starpoodle (Aug 6, 2011)

Your reds are beautiful and what a trio!

I've been trying to find a reputable breeder of a red mini or a large toy, and it's not easy!

I also love the way you've groomed your kids


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

spoowhisperer said:


> OH MY GOSH! Wonderful! Beautiful! Bet you love walking these three together! You must get lots of looks!


Yes, we get alot of stares and comments at shows and events. They awesome in bright light. Unfortunately it really shows my rosecea condition but at least they are not looking at me! ;^)


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Siskojan said:


> Fabulous picture! They are all lovely, I love them all in their poodle cuts it is amazing how closely their colours match. I wonder if your little beauty realizes he/she? is much smaller than the others.


In person you can tell the color differences. The day after this picture little Kala was put in continental clip. We'll get some pictures posted soon.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Dallasminis said:


> Wow! How wonderful to have one of each! They are just stunning! I'd love to see pics of everyone playing together!


It's a hoot. But it's usually in bed where I can control exuberance. Although we have had to take all the itty bitty toys away because of swallowing of them. Buoy usually protects Kala and Bindi from any sleep over male bed pals at the shows. Bindi will herd Kala and any puppies. Her best buddy is Buoy.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Chagall's mom said:


> I had to blink twice to make sure I wasn't seeing things! All three varieties of red poodles, you are so _lucky, lucky, lucky! _They are_ really_ lovely! In my book, you're living a poodle-lovers dream come true. They must be endless fun, and I know when you're out together people must stop in their tracks and stare--what a sight! I'd love to know their names and ages and hear about how they get along with one another, they look like a very happy trio to me!:dancing2:


Yes, I am very lucky! We'll be adding more red beauties to the show lineup in the near future. My standard is Bindi, she'll be 3 in November and will be bred her first time. We have arranged the mate for this first breeding to a very nice black line. We'll keep a couple for the show ring. Buoy is my mini boy, he is 4 on thursday. We hope to get a show female for a kennel on the coast and another for a friend to show. All others are spoken for in the upcoming litter as pets. Kala will be a year old on the 25th. We don't plan to breed her until late next year after she is finished.


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh my - they are beautiful. Such rich, deep reds!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Oh wow! Bindi's really kept her pigment! Beautiful group!


Bindi has incredible coal black pigment! It's more stunning in person. Probably why judges always comment about her pretty face.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

This is the second runner up picture as Bindi's mouth was open, but Buoy was more alert, it was dreadfully hot poor babies.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Grooming that trio must be like painting the Golden Gate bridge: By the time you're done, it's time to start over again from the other side! And come to think of it, they are kind of the same color as the bridge. :smile:


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Wow, what terrific photos and pups, too! How fun to have one of each size. Now you just need to import a red Moyen and you'll be complete! Bindi does have a gorgeous face as do the others. Thanks for sharing your babes.


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

Countryboy said:


> Oh boy!
> 
> Me, bein' a professional 'tease', would have some fun with a trio like that. I'd be walking them one at a time . . . past the same person!! :evil: lol
> 
> They'd think I had The Incredible Shrinking Dog.


Countryboy, you make me laugh ROTFL


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

Your Pups are beautiful, I love Reds


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That's a great trio you have! They are all so nice, but I think the toy is my favorite! So perfect in such a tiny package. 

Countryboy....that's a very funny idea. It would be fun to do that and have someone video tape it._


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

oh they are so cute! I have a red but she is not as bright as your babies!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

outwest said:


> Wow, what terrific photos and pups, too! How fun to have one of each size. Now you just need to import a red Moyen and you'll be complete! Bindi does have a gorgeous face as do the others. Thanks for sharing your babes.


What is a Moyen?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Can't believe I didn't see this thread earlier. 

Beautiful reds. BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow they are beautiful, I always wanted one of each size, but I have 3 standards, I was very close to getting a mini but I chose a standard, he is 5 months now.


----------

